# milk stand



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I need to build a milk stand. I have looked over different web sites and have gotten alot of info. Enough to get it all built in my head.The only thing I need is the opening for the neck. Once it is closed, what should that opening be? I have seen it to be four inches, but that seems a bit large for my nigerian drawf's neck.I see folks on here who talk about milking and would love to know ya'lls size opening. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Just measure her head just behind the ears( use tailors tape) make sure you get below the fur. then make the opening about 1in bigger than that when openand when closed about as big as her head.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I built mine from this website...
http://www.kidnacres.com/id17.html

It is made from PVC so it is very light weight yet extremely strong. So I can move it around and tilt it up when needed and still climb on top with a goat without fear.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a great goat stand plan on Fias Co Farm's website.

It is like this (only cleaner!!!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok looked at mine - its about 3-4 inches where their neck goes through


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you for telling me the opening size.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

My milkstand neck opening is adjustable as I have several different size goat heads that use it. For my Nigi's I think 3" is as wide as I'd go.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I would make several differnet sizes for the head so if you have young goats and adult goats you can use the milking stand for both


----------

